# I'm back! Kid Question



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

First off...HALLOWEEN! And I'm starting to think about it early. We have a 2 year old this year. I think her grandma will be available to hand out candy which is good because I still wanted to decorate. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to.

Is two too young to go trick or treating?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Not alone, but otherwise no, not too young. I have gotten younger kids at my door.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

excellent. now to decide what she should be!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Never too young!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I don't think so, but dress her up. I love it when cute little kids come all dressed up in costumes. Kind of melts your heart. (that's why I give out M&M's...doesn't melt in your hands)


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Ladybugs, kittens, puppies and princesses are popular for little girls. I see a lot of them.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd bet that the princess from Frozen will be a biggie with the girls this year.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

How about Olaf!....I see lots of animatronic characters being built this year.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Two years of age is a good age to get kids started in trick or treating. Just remember that just about everything out there will scare them. I would suggest that you walk up to each door with them, just in case you run into someone really scary handing out candy.

Keep it light, and fun for them, and you might not want to stay out really late. Finish early after going to a few doors on your block and then head back home. Most people I know really love to see the little ones out with their parents on Halloween night. Remember to take pictures of this time together, cause they grow up fast, and they are only young once!
*_


----------



## Shiva (Sep 26, 2014)

Moms and Dads carry them up to our door to Trick or Treat. Makes me wonder who the candy's actually for. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My suggestion would be to put them in a stroller or wagon, since they are bound to get tired, and heavy. I've seen some really cute decorated wagons and wheelchairs come to my house. But If I had a little one, I would have to do this for Halloween, It's just too darn cute!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I took my kids trick or treating even when they were too small to walk or talk yet...yeah, the candy was for me, but we loved dressing them up as "Dolly" from Toy Story or turning her into "Superbaby!" and going around the neighborhood.

So I'm of the opinion that while you can be too old to ToT, you certainly can't be too young.

*edit* I love the mousetrap wagon...for my elder daughter's second Halloween, she dressed as a pirate and I turned the wagon into a pirate ship! Complete with music from the Pirates of the Caribbean movies!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

My three were all trick or treating before they could even sit up on their own. We ate the candy of course but definitely dress her up and go.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

yaa,,, there's no age to halloween...
but maybe he/she needs adults beside him/her


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I have had infants at the door for Halloween.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Infants, teens, grandmas and dogs. Everybody gets a treat at my house.

That gives me an idea. A few dog treat bags and a few baby appropriate cookie bags. Never thought to have a few teething biscuits available.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

No, I remember my little sister she's about 2 when she started trick or treating with me.. Don't let her do it alone..


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

no!,, thats okay... his/her will get many candies..


----------

